# oe fuel lines?



## cadwiz (Oct 6, 2006)

so i'm looking to replace the fuel lines and hoses on the Mk1 GTI
Any one know where to get them?
I found the acumulator to fuel pump hose but still need the accumulator to fhard line hose and the hard line from there to the filter. any ideas ?


----------



## tomslik (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: oe fuel lines? (cadwiz)*

Ya I am interested too...I need the one for the fuel pump to the fuel filter


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Re: oe fuel lines? (cadwiz)*

I purchased these from this website a few years ago. I bought them often as I managed the parts room at a VW shop. They may be NLA, but it's worth a shot. 
http://www.euclidforeign.com/A....html


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: oe fuel lines? (spasticone)*

If the stuff above turns out to be NLA, carry what you have to a hydraulic hose repair shop and tell them you want one that looks just like what you have in your hand. I've had flex hoses repaired on my Corrado A/C lines, rather than being soaked by the dealer, or finding them NLA. The flex hose capable of withstanding fuel pressures around 90psi (Mk1 Jetronic pressures) should be easy to find for a hydraulic shop. In this day and age, make sure it's also "alcohol resistant", as more and more ethanol is in your fuel whether you like it or not.


----------

